# nfaa indoor sectional newbie



## emkaja (Feb 3, 2014)

so whats the deal with this nfaa indoor sectionals? thinking about signing up my kids but where would they have to place and what would placing entitle them to?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Unless Illinois and your particular Section is different from other places I have lived / shot, the NFAA Indoor Sectional is just another opportunity for tournament experience.

You do NOT have to attend the State Championship or to achieve a specific placing in State to qualify for Sectional.

And placing in Sectional will earn an award, but does not make a difference in eligibility for National.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

It's called a sectional just because it's a regional event. The country is divided into sections, South East, Great lakes, South West, etc. Each of those sections has its' own event and they are called sectionals. It has no correlation to ranking, qualifications, or anything else sadly. It is just another shoot like any other, just sanctioned by the NFAA.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

emkaja said:


> so whats the deal with this nfaa indoor sectionals? thinking about signing up my kids but where would they have to place and what would placing entitle them to?


The NFAA is an Affiliation of States who want to be part of a National Archery Organization. Each State joins individually.
The National NFAA body segregates the nation into "Sections". Each section is set up to include a geographic area of States. Not all 50 States have a chapter or NFAA State representation.

For your kids to shoot in the Indoor Sectionals they first have to be a member of an NFAA state organization in your section. I would recommend the Family plan as it will be cheaper in the long run if you have multiple shooters in your household. You can generally join right through the NFA Website NFAAUSA.com or contact people in your local area or club and ask how to join.

To compete, all you have to do is pick a site where you want to go, and register for that location. The scores are mailed in from all the host sites and compared for an overall winner "for that section".

Depending on how they do they will win awards based on standard 1,2,3rd kind of thing. Awards generally are mailed from the National Office.

you may want to check into the handicap system if they are not top level shooters, I think it applies at that level (so the scores are compared with their peers vs the very best of the age group.) (( Help here for clarification needed please ))

You dont need to pre-qualify for sectionals, just sign up and shoot. Looking farther up or down the food chain there is no qualification rounds for shooting Nationals or State either. Again, sign up and shoot. We are more than happy to have you and your family come join us!

Hope this helps a bit! 
See you on the line!

Chuck


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just adding to Chuck's description above, the Great Lakes Section of which IL is a part (along with IN, MI, OH and WI) does not use a handicap system. Archers are instead broken out into flights (peer groups based on score) using the standard NFAA flighting system. Awards are provided for 1st-3rd in each flight, provided there is more than one flight. I don't recall if the Section uses the 1-3-5 award system (1st place only for 1-2 archers, 1st and 2nd awarded if 3-4 archers and 1st-3rd if 5 or more archers).

>>---------->


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

If you are considering the Sectionals...make sure you call the host club to pre-register...there is usually a late fee ($15)


----------

